# إقتراح بسيط



## crazy_girl (25 أبريل 2008)

*انا بقترح انه يكون فى مكتبة للمنتدى
بحيث اننا نقدر نحط في كتب مسيحية وكتب عامة كاملة
ويارب الاقتراح يعجبكم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إقتراح بسيط*

هو فعلآ موجود في المنتدى

*كتب مسيحية* 
الكتب المسيحية الألكترونية المختصة بكل اجزاء العقيدة المسيحية. تستطيعون تحميل الكتب من سيرفر الكنيسة.
*قسم فرعي*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



كتب عامة » 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


English Books


----------



## الحوت (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إقتراح بسيط*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هو فعلآ موجود في المنتدى
> 
> *كتب مسيحية*
> الكتب المسيحية الألكترونية المختصة بكل اجزاء العقيدة المسيحية. تستطيعون تحميل الكتب من سيرفر الكنيسة.
> ...


*
غريب مش قادر ادخل على اي وحدة فيهم :nunu0000:

بيطلعلي هذه الرساله :

ليس لديك الصلاحية الكافية للدخول لهذه الصفحة

يظهر انه من صلاحيات المشرفين بس 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## challenger (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إقتراح بسيط*

فعلا ً !! أنا ظهرت لي الرسالة التالية أيضا ً :



> challenger، ليس لديك الصلاحية الكافية للدخول لهذه الصفحة، قد يكون سبب ذلك أحد هذه الأسباب:
> عضويتك لا تملك الصلاحيات الكافيه للدخول لهذه الصفحة.
> عضويتك عضوية جديدة لا تملك الصلاحية لانزال موضوع جديد في هذا القسم, تحتاج عدد معين من المشاركات حتى تكسب صلاحية انزال موضوع جديد في هذا القسم
> ربما كنت تحاول تعديل مشاركة غيرك.
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إقتراح بسيط*

*طيب احتمال تكون دي مشكلة *

*هابلغ روك و يشوف*​


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إقتراح بسيط*

القسم في طور الاعداد و البناء لذلك مغلق للمشرفين فقط
سيتم فتحه للجميع عن قريب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إقتراح بسيط*



My Rock قال:


> القسم في طور الاعداد و البناء لذلك مغلق للمشرفين فقط
> سيتم فتحه للجميع عن قريب


 
ميرسي على التوضيح يا زعيم


----------



## crazy_girl (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إقتراح بسيط*

ميرسي يازعيم روك لاهتمامك


----------



## challenger (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إقتراح بسيط*

*مشكور أخي ماي روك 

يا رب يقويكم و يزيدكم من مجده .​*


----------



## peace_86 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: إقتراح بسيط*

*الرب يبارك المنتدى ويبارك القائمين عليه ..

أتوقع بأن منتدى الكنيسة العربية ستصبح في يوم ماً منتدى الكنيسة العالمية*


----------

